# 1 pound weight reduction on my Allez Pro



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

I started a thread last night in the Specialized forum regarding a 1 pound weight loss I achieved on my '03 Allez Pro which I thought would be of interest to the Save Some Weight readers. Comments would be appreciated! Here's the link to the post. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=53606


----------

